# [GEN] Deer Park neighbor rescues mauled dog from attack - KXLY



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kxly.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8313554&cid=0&ei=iPEoSJvKF5Tu8ATJ7smyDQ&usg=AFrqEzdpZ56vQkNXaSOzG0PpN7ggq7qUDQ">Deer Park neighbor rescues mauled dog from attack</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>KXLY, WA -</font> <nobr>20 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The veterinarian that treated Winnie says this dog suffered the worst <b>dog attack</b> he has ever seen. "She was ripped to shreds. They filleted the skin open, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

